# Harry Patch 1898 - 2009



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2009)

> *Last UK veteran of WWI trench battles dies at 111*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090725/ap_on_re_eu/eu_britain_obit_patch
> By ROBERT BARR, Associated Press Writer        Robert Barr, Associated Press Writer               21 mins ago
> ...



Last old soldier of a terrible war now joins his band of brothers. 
:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## myusername (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you Harry, RIP.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 25, 2009)

*missing man salute*


----------



## seasoned (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 25, 2009)

He survived his RAF counterpart by days, both gave a greal deal to and for their country.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lingham-worlds-oldest-man-passes-history.html


The last Rememberance Sunday these two gentlemen attended, the Last Post by The Royal Marine Buglers.




 
They were the last of a generation and we shall remember them.


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jul 26, 2009)

.


----------



## searcher (Jul 26, 2009)

.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 26, 2009)

I have no words so tears shall have to stand in their stead.  Tears for horrors endured and a quiet dignity that persisted to the end of their days.


----------



## David43515 (Jul 26, 2009)

Words can`t suffice.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jul 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 6, 2009)

The funeral was this afternoon. thought you'd like to see some photos. It's touching that so many turned out for him, as they say it was a grand send off for a grand old man.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/somerset/8187417.stm


----------

